# Mf 385 4wd transmission oil



## Hwangemf3854wd (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi all, 
Not sure what type of transmission oil to put in my tractor. I have a general multi- purpose 80w 90 oil here and not sure if it is correct?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Hwangemf3854wd. I guess a little more info is required, such as whether it is a hydrostatic drive or a gear box type transmission.
Here is a spec sheet. Once you've determined what transmission you have, you can do a little research and select a proper oil or combination of oils from the AGCO site.
http://www.rudolphbrosinc.com/PartsGuides/AGCOPartsLubricantsGuide.pdf.


----------

